# Dav's 2021



## david1992 (Feb 16, 2021)

Hey there! From what I've learned, keeping a journal like this is a great way to keep motivated or figure out what I'm doing wrong. I've decided to keep a workout journal like this, and we'll see how it works.


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you! 

Tell us where you are now and where you’re headed.


----------



## tinymk (Feb 16, 2021)

What ya striving for brother.  Let us know what we will be following


----------



## david1992 (Feb 16, 2021)

Thank you! I have problems with my back, now my working-out is aimed at getting myself back into shape, and then I will work on gaining muscle.


----------



## DEADlifter (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi Dave.  Good for you on starting a journal.  Ya gotta open up to get the benefit of it.


----------



## david1992 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hey, I am finally started my workouts at the new gym. 
Now I train three times a week, my workout for today: 
1. Deadlift 3 sets of 8 reps
2. Pulling up on the bar 3 sets of 10 repetitions
3. Standing biceps barbell lift 2 sets of 10 repetitions
4. Bench curls 3 sets of 25 repetitions

It's quite simple, I hope to do more as soon as possible.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2021)

david1992 said:


> Hey, I am finally started my workouts at the new gym.
> Now I train three times a week, my workout for today:
> 1. Deadlift 3 sets of 8 reps
> 2. Pulling up on the bar 3 sets of 10 repetitions
> ...



Simple is good. And you can make it as hard or easy as you want, it's up to you. (always choose hard)


----------



## david1992 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hey guys! I've repeated this workout three times, and now I feel like it's too easy for me. I decide what can be added. I will definitely add the number of sets, and I also want to go to the gym to add a new load.


----------



## CJ (Feb 27, 2021)

david1992 said:


> Hey guys! I've repeated this workout three times, and now I feel like it's too easy for me. I decide what can be added. I will definitely add the number of sets, and I also want to go to the gym to add a new load.



You should be adding a little weight each workout right now. Progress that way for as long as you can.

You do have a Push workout also to go along with that Pull workout, right? Let's see it.


----------



## david1992 (Mar 5, 2021)

The last week I increased the number of approaches to 6, the weight from 20 to 40 kg. And I managed to do it surprisingly easily. I started taking a protein shake after my workout and noticed that I felt better. I'm thinking about starting to record my workouts on video.


----------

